# Let the Syrian proxy war begin.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you think proxy war or steadily towards ww3??

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/world/middleeast/syria-russia-airstrikes.html


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

My opinion is that we are closer to WWIII than ever before, and the masses have their heads so far up their rears, they cant see it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The map in the link made it clear. Or as not clear as anything can be. That place is screwed. The funny thing was that as soon as I saw the 50 tons of ammo article I thought proxy war. Then a few minutes later I see this article on my tablet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have longed wondered if WW3 has already began. We think of war as only a battlefield with armed forces in an actual physical conflict. With today's technology a war can be fought in many ways.

Remember when to date a girl you actually had to put gas in the car, pick her up, and go somewhere? Today, kids date without ever leaving their individual bedrooms.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Damascus will cease to be a city


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Living conditions by the Obama administration and the religion of peace.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Odd but I don't see much relevance in Syrias conflict except this; 10.3 million refugees fleeing to other countries incl ours. I just don't see them being on " our" side when it's us or the jihadist.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's not about that, its about sticking it to The Former Soviet Union.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I recall our military getting pretty bent out of shape when our boys in Afghanistan were finding insurgents using Iranian weapons.
Russia will respond in kind to finding ours.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Damascus will cease to be a city


I'm not a bible scholar, but it does say that in the end times, Damascus will be "a ruinous heap". It does mention the land of magog, Rosh (ancient name for Russia), Meshech (ancient name for Moscow) and Tubal (ancient name for Tubolsk, Russia) working with Syria to try to destroy Israel. Things seem to be lining up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Putin = Prince Of Rosh


----------



## parul1212 (Oct 28, 2015)

i like all information. thanks


----------

